# i had prostate cancer



## plastow (Jan 4, 2022)

i had a course of radiotherapy and then now i,m onto hormone injections every three months to keep it at bay and shrink the tumor even further until i hope its gone. but it has left me with side effects, ie very little sex drive and not much ability to get or maintain an erection coupled with hot sweats which i know women have and now i have much sympathy for that. but i wonder if any of you guys have had the same treatment and have recovered your sex drive and ability to get and maintain your erection.my wife and i both miss intercourse.i,m no young buck but still would like to think i can still have an intimate life ahead of me.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

I had my cancerous prostate removed more than 2 decades ago. I did not have either radiation or hormone suppression. There is another fellow on these forums who had the hormone suppression, and it surprised me that he said that treatment didn't prevent him enthusiastically having sex. 

After my surgery, the nerve damage ( despite the surgeon using "nerve sparing" methods ), prevented my having an erection for about a year. My wife and I had to use other methods other than PIV to keep the fires burning. Without the nerves working, PDE5 inhibitors could not help. Friends who have had radiation instead of removal have "bounced back" in a month or two. You should ASK your doctors. And let them know that sex is a priority for you. I think sometimes the medical community thinks anyone old enough to have prostate problems has no interest in sex, so they just treat without any regard to the impact on a married couple.

As far as hormone suppression, without Testosterone, have no idea how arousal even happens. But the other fellow on this board that had suppression said it was no barrier. I do testosterone injections because with low T, while my mind was willing, the little head said "nope". Again, ASK your doctor!

I would encourage you to be hopeful that things will improve for you. My wife and I are as active as we were in our twenties, no issues. The other day she mentioned being impressed with my performance at my age. The only thing that can never change for me is orgasms are dry, because the seminal vesticles were removed with the prostate surgery. I believe with radiation that doesn't happen, so you may be back with things as they were before treatment after your body heals.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

get a prescription for Trimix Injections.
they really do work (for almost every man). 
They, oddly, do not hurt, as the place you inject (along the shaft side) does not have nerve endings. 
there are some side effects possible, so you need to see a urologist to get a prescription, and need to follow the urologist's instructions to the letter.
but if you want a hard penis, and want to have nearly normal sex again, trimix is the way to go.

and, once again i say: you do not need a hard penis to have good sex. there are sex toys you can buy, cunilingus, your fingers, and all sorts of BDSM, role play, voyerism, and on and on. you just need to both be open minded about it all.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> get a prescription for Trimix Injections.
> they really do work (for almost every man).
> They, oddly, do not hurt, as the place you inject (along the shaft side) does not have nerve endings.
> *there are some side effects possible, so you need to see a urologist to get a prescription, and need to follow the urologist's instructions to the letter.*
> ...


IMO, having walked this road, OP needs to engage his urologist about regaining sexual function. And, if his urologist isnt working to help him regain function, he needs to get a different urologist. Trimix MAY be the answer for him, I rather doubt it. He is dealing with damage from radiation AND libido destroyed from hormone suppression. There was one guy on here who experienced low T as simply losing all interest in sex. Another said he was able to function well while on hormone suppression, referred to being a "castoti". In my case NOTHING would help until the damage done the nerve trunk had healed some. I was at one point contemplating an implant as the only solution.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> IMO, having walked this road, OP needs to engage his urologist about regaining sexual function. And, if his urologist isnt working to help him regain function, he needs to get a different urologist. Trimix MAY be the answer for him, I rather doubt it. He is dealing with damage from radiation AND libido destroyed from hormone suppression. There was one guy on here who experienced low T as simply losing all interest in sex. Another said he was able to function well while on hormone suppression, referred to being a "castoti". In my case NOTHING would help until the damage done the nerve trunk had healed some. I was at one point contemplating an implant as the only solution.


you reminded me of something. The first couple months after the nerve damage, it you take 1/4 of a viagra pill every night, it forces blood flow back into the penis (even if it does not actualy get hard). that blood flow makes sure there is oxygen getting into the various important parts so they CAN heal properly

but the suggestion he see a urologist is a good one. The radiation therapy was probably administered by an oncologyst, who probably knows very little about ED


----------



## plastow (Jan 4, 2022)

Talker67 said:


> you reminded me of something. The first couple months after the nerve damage, it you take 1/4 of a viagra pill every night, it forces blood flow back into the penis (even if it does not actualy get hard). that blood flow makes sure there is oxygen getting into the various important parts so they CAN heal properly
> 
> but the suggestion he see a urologist is a good one. The radiation therapy was probably administered by an oncologyst, who probably knows very little about ED


i may try that but i have to be careful about viagra as i,m on warfarin in case i bleed


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

plastow said:


> i may try that but i have to be careful about *viagra as i,m on warfarin i*n case i bleed


woah...talk to the doctor!

Sounds like there may be a problem with using both. 
Trimix does not affect the blood system, but just jump starts the nerve connections to get you hard, so it might be better when on warfrin. but that is just a guess on my part

i would def be careful about other over the counter ideas, like using a penis vacuum pump, as it might cause burst blood vessels on warfrin


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

plastow said:


> i may try that but i have to be careful about viagra as i,m on warfarin in case i bleed


TALK to your doctor!! Dont self meducate! Dont take ANY drug without your doctor managing treatment!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

BTW, did i mention PROSTATE CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm going to let you in on a big secret.

An unknown number of men on hormone treatment and without testosterone can and should be sexually active to prevent atrophy. All men should give it a try. I was on Lupron for 6 months and sexually active almost every day, having 4 or so orgasms a week. No meds.

I'm a moderator on a prostate cancer forum and a peer support volunteer at the local cancer center so I can tell you honestly that many or most doctors 1) aren't aware that men on hormone treatment can have sex and 2) really don't care about your feelings or life outside the clinic. I have not met a doctor that is interested in what the anatomy they handle every day is used for. They are uncomfortable talking about it.

Castrate sex (hormone treatment is temporary chemical castration) is interesting. It needs erotic stimuli/fantasy and physical stimulation to replace the libido. Foreplay. Pleasuring your partner is the best way to go. Many men have discovered that they become aroused when their partners are aroused. Next best is erotic penile massage with something like olive oil while focusing on erotic fantasy.

Once the man begins to produce an erection, there is a feeling of arousal. The best erections are firm pre orgasmic erections, which is what I worked for each day. Once at that level I would feel an urge for orgasm.

Orgasms while castrate can take a long time and a lot of physical stimulation. If the stimulation is from masturbation it is best to stimulate the frenulum to prevent possible blood blisters. Using a vibrator works very well. Intercourse is even better and doesn't cause damage. Oral sex is also a great way to go.

Since castrate sex is all in the mind, the least distraction can cause an instant loss of erection. Have to start all over again. Sex or intimacy with a loved one is great at keeping focus. Going for maximum arousal and pre orgasmic erection is best as the erectile tissue is fully gorged and helps prevent loss of erection by compressing blood vessels under the skin that drain blood from the erection.

The reason I went on a daily schedule is that the erectile tissue requires frequent fresh oxygenated blood to remain healthy. Normally we have 6 or so erections while sleeping that provide the oxygenated blood, but without testosterone that does not happen. Without the oxygenated blood, the erectile tissue begins to atrophy and be replaced with fibrous tissue. The more fibrous tissue, it becomes more difficult to have erections and the penis begins to shrink.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

On another note, Dr. Mark Scholz of the Prostate Cancer Research Institute suggests that we re think putting prostate cancer survivors on testosterone boost. The thought has been that testosterone is a bad idea because the cancer thrives on testosterone. 

His thought is that if the cancer is actually gone, there is no harm and if there is some cancer the testosterone will make it more obvious and treatment can follow. 

Individual cancer clusters can float around for quite a while before they can be detected or are a problem.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> On another note, Dr. Mark Scholz of the Prostate Cancer Research Institute suggests that we re think putting prostate cancer survivors on testosterone boost. The thought has been that testosterone is a bad idea because the cancer thrives on testosterone.
> 
> *His thought is that if the cancer is actually gone, there is no harm and if there is some cancer the testosterone will make it more obvious and treatment can follow.*
> 
> Individual cancer clusters can float around for quite a while before they can be detected or are a problem.


Good points. My urologist who operated on me decades ago is the only one who would prescribe T injections for me. Every other doctor parroted the first paragraph, last sentence. I get blood work every three months including PSA.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

The treatment of prostate cancer via the suppression of androgens is no longer considered a given by many docs. More evidence is coming forward that it may not be necessary, and the risk and downsides of being neutered may outweigh the possible benefits.

I'm no expert! Just something that has come up on my radar in regards to TRT: Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

dadstartingover said:


> 'm no expert! Just something that has come up on my radar in regards to TRT: Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk


I hope you never need walk that road.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Rus47 said:


> I hope you never need walk that road.


Well, I would hope so. Does this offend you is some way?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

dadstartingover said:


> The treatment of prostate cancer via the suppression of androgens is no longer considered a given by many docs. More evidence is coming forward that it may not be necessary, and the risk and downsides of being neutered may outweigh the possible benefits.
> 
> I'm no expert! Just something that has come up on my radar in regards to TRT: Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk


Note the date on the article. Most articles dealing with prostate cancer are taken from dated information. 

I would need to spend time researching the article, but the fact is that Androgen Deprivation Therapy (ADT) is pretty much the standard treatment for advanced prostate cancer as it has been proven to prevent progression. Turn testosterone on and the cancer increases. Turn it off and we see a plateau in progression. At some point after years of ADT the cancer can become resistant to being treated by lack of testosterone. 

Again, there is some thought now that TRT should be considered for prostate cancer patients on a case by case basis. If the cancer is gone, it should do no harm. If undetectable cancer remains, TRT may make the cancer noticeable and lead to more treatment before it advances. Clusters of cancer cells too small to be detected by even the best imaging techniques can float around for quite some time, metastasizing through the body.

ADT is also suggested as an adjunct to radiation therapy as it makes the cancer more vulnerable. I was told that I had the option of going with or without ADT, but my cancer was in a location that would make it easy to leave my prostate and metastasize. We lay people don't have a good sense of the progression timeline, so I opted for ADT to "put the cancer to sleep" until it could be treated with radiation.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

dadstartingover said:


> Well, I would hope so. Does this offend you is some way?


For sure not, no offense taken. Just wishing you well.


----------

